# 1939 Flying Ace



## 37fleetwood (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi, here are the photos of Mike and I rebuilding his Flying Ace.yesterday I tore i apart and we started addressing some of it's problems.













Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 18, 2008)

as I got it apart it quickly became aparent that there would be work to be done












Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 18, 2008)

after getting it apart I took it back to Mikes for a little metal work.
(caution, photos of Mike could be disturbing for more sensitive members)









Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 18, 2008)

next update tomorrow, should be sand blasting day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 18, 2008)

it's the camera it adds 10 pounds, well better make that... well it just adds thats all. 
Scott


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 19, 2008)

*Those Problems....*

I can live with. What a sweet bike! I never seem to run across anything like that. Pat


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 19, 2008)

Ok, as promised, Sand Blasting Day!! I blasted big parts and Mike blasted small parts and welded and other things too.
here they are lined up ready to go. notice the extra free loaders getting in on the project? as though one wasn't going to be enough work!






Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 19, 2008)

how'd you like to find this pile at the swap meet?



here's mike struggling to overcome the arm length to belly size rario.



Mike is soo good at this stuff he can do it with his eyes closed! (notice the green gum?)



Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 19, 2008)

I didn't want to get the camera full of sand so here they are after blasting. (I think Mike took one on his camera actually)



Paint hides all sorts of nasty things. we didn't even notice this one until it was stripped.



Or this one.



Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm going to have to see this one. try fixing one of these with the bar in the way!






for those of you who have never dealt with Huffmans, always check your rear drop outs!! both of these had some broken loose. it is better to just fix them than skip it and be sorry later. at least two of my frames were also broken.



cleaning up the old welds. Huffman used silicon bronze. Mike actually had some.



Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 19, 2008)

a few more cracks and broken welds fixed.




a 1948 Plymouth makes a pretty good work bench in a pinch.






Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 19, 2008)

last photo, tomorrow is primer and dent repair day. (I'll be finishing the last bit of blasting.)



Scott


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 19, 2008)

Scott you and Mike have way too much fun out there, you're going to have a few of us up there to check out your bikes


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 20, 2008)

Do yourself a favor, get a mask and use it when you are sandblasting. That stuff has some of the same properties as asbestos.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 20, 2008)

well we got sidetracked on a few other projects and didn't get much done today, just a bit of final cleanup on the rear drop outs. it kinda got cold and windy today 






Scott


----------



## J.E (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow looks good. I use to own that bike and sold it on E-bay


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 21, 2008)

and the obvious question is...WHAT WERE YOU THINKING??? if I'd had the money at the time Mike would never have gotten it!
also notice there are two Twin-Flexes on that tree! I'm hoping mine will get painted too it's been in primer forever:eek:
Scott


----------



## J.E (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL..... Yea I'm kickiong myself for selling it but needed money for parts on my 1936 and 1937 Shelby Airflows.


----------



## Kustom Kreator (Apr 22, 2008)

you have GOT To sell me one of those reflectors! Seriously, would you part with one? I need a nice one for my Columbia custom.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 22, 2008)

*Mask!!!*

You GUYs better get a good abrasive particle mask for that sand blasting very serious damage to your lungs will happen 20 years from now!!!:eek: 

Besides it might look better for the pics....  he he   

J...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 22, 2008)

ok, enough comments from the peanut gallery! and no bald jokes either!
Scott


----------



## Kustom Kreator (Apr 22, 2008)

I like the one on the bottom left. It looks like you have 3 of them in that picture. I'll send you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 22, 2008)

ol'tin bender said:


> Yep silicossis(sp) is what ya get from it. I work in the rock and sand industry so I know about it and know better.




Then enough said. I was just reminded after watching the local blast guys get into their moon suits and go to work. But then again, if you listen to all the warnings, every thing's gonna kill ya anyway...


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 23, 2008)

*Kill Ya...*

Yeah even PEANUTS!!! 

I was just concerned with you guyez Saftey!!!  

Can't put too many bikes in a coffin... 

J...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 23, 2008)

Aeropsycho said:


> Besides it might look better for the pics....  he he
> 
> J...




yeah I know what you're sayin a mask might cover my ugly mug! 
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 10, 2008)

well I forgot my camera but tonight the Flying Ace is RED!!! (needless to say we didn't make the deadline) Mike took a few photos on his phone so maybe he'll post them, oh and his Twin-Flex is red also. 
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 15, 2008)

well Mike was going to use a two stage paint until he saw how nicely the black we used on my Twin-Flex came out so we went to the paint store and got some. well, the red didn't cover as well so we had to lay on a couple coats.




here is the Twin-Flex fork.



Scott


----------

